# Anyone using the VIO POVHD?



## cal1024 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just used my VIO helmet cam for the first time over Thanksgiving at Wolf Creek. I haven't had time to experiment with all of the settings and basically used it straight out if the box. Any tips on settings that have worked for people in different conditions? Wondering about both different lighting as well as different frame rates and resolutions. I got some footage that I loved on a sunny day and some that I wasn't as impressed with when it was darker or more cloudy.


----------

